# Another color change (vinyl is so much fun!)



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

First in 2014 it was orange
2015-2016 was the murdered out look
2016-.... can I coin the phrase Deadpool?.....


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I like the red and black. looks good.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks good!!! Did you do the vinyl yourself, or are you paying someone to change the colors frequently?


----------



## Corkkylee (Feb 27, 2017)

Where did you get your Cruze badge! Love it!


----------

